# Newbie Need to Cut Strips



## Miggy (Mar 13, 2015)

Newbie, don't know much about woodworking. 

I need to cut a 4' x 4', 1/2" thick plywood into 1 1/2" strips. I need to do this as efficient and fast as possible with just myself doing the ripping.

I have researched both a jigsaw attached to a sheet of plywood and a table saw. 

Is this nothing more than a table saw job? And if so the best way.

Again, woodworking jargan will throw me off but if you must you must and I can research what you mean. Thanks much.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

You could do it with a circler saw and straight edge, but a table saw will be faster and more accurate.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes the table saw is the right tool to rip the 1 1/2" strips. You should get 29 strips out of the sheet. If you had a thin kerf blade you could get 30 strips. If you had to buy one I would rather get more wood.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

how many of these are you ripping? Just 1 sheet worth? 

what tools do you have? how precise does the cut need to be?

I get efficient... but if it means buying a table saw... is it worth it?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

If it's just one sheet worth one time...some big box hardware stores (Home Depot and menards) offer table saw rental.


----------



## Miggy (Mar 13, 2015)

I really appreciate the replies so table saw it is. I will be ripping more than one sheet. I have basic tools but will be exploring what I need. The cut does not have to be that precise, within 1/16" is fine. 

I was hoping the table saw would do the job and not be too hard to handle. I will be researching table saws this weekend and again thanks much for the info. and God Bless.... John 3:16


----------



## Miggy (Mar 13, 2015)

ryan50hrl said:


> If it's just one sheet worth one time...some big box hardware stores (Home Depot and menards) offer table saw rental.


Thanks much for this.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*table saw safety*



Miggy said:


> I really appreciate the replies so table saw it is. I will be ripping more than one sheet. I have basic tools but will be exploring what I need. The cut does not have to be that precise, within 1/16" is fine.
> 
> I was hoping the table saw would do the job and not be too hard to handle. I will be researching table saws this weekend and again thanks much for the info. and God Bless.... John 3:16


It's not quite that simple as far as safety for a newbie. Thin strips, 1 1/2" wide and 4 ft long will require some planning. You'll need to support the large sheet or cut it into 2 - 24" wide pieces for easier and safer material management.

Then you will need a push stick that will push the strips all the way through beyond the blade when you reach a point where your hands are too close for safety.


Also a "rental" table saw may be a small, light weight job site saw rather than a heavy saw with better stability and large footprint. Small saws may be "tippy" and not have enough support for a large sheet like 4 x 4 ft.

A table saw is not a "beginner" tool that should be rented without prior experience. A more experienced person would know what needs to be done for this type of operation. Do you know anyone who could help you OR who could actually do the cutting?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

bauerbach said:


> how many of these are you ripping? Just 1 sheet worth?
> 
> what tools do you have? how precise does the cut need to be?
> 
> I get efficient... but if it means buying a table saw... is it worth it?


For shame, a table saw is always worth it! Its the centerpiece of a shop!

Okay, hyperbole aside, woodnthings raises some good points about safety, namely supporting a giant mother piece of wood past a spinnnpey pointy object. On the bright side, a half sheet is a lot more manageable than a full sheet. If you go go with a table saw, and you really should, be sure to rig up in- and outfeed supports, as well as addition support on the side as needed. Either that or get an intelligent helper to help lift. 

If you dont decided to get a table saw (but you really really should), a circular saw (or skil saw, depending on where you are) with an edge guide will work equally well


----------



## xNotx (Mar 14, 2015)

Tablesaw all the way... Circular saw and a cuttinging guide will work


----------



## GeneT (Feb 24, 2014)

It's not cheap but the Festool tracksaw would do the job. Even when you eventually get a table saw the Festool will still be handy to have.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this will work and be safer ....*

This ripping edge guide will be accurate and easy to manage. The narrow piece falls off harmlessly and the larger sheet is clampd to a bench. Cheaper also than a Festool by $500.00 or so:

http://www.rockler.com/kreg-rip-cut-circular-saw-guide
http://kregjig.ning.com/forum/topics/rip-cut

Come to think about it...why are you using plywood in long narrow strips? It has very little strength, that narrow and that long. What's it for?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> This ripping edge guide will be accurate and easy to manage. The narrow piece falls off harmlessly and the larger sheet is clampd to a bench. Cheaper also than a Festool by $500.00 or so:
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/kreg-rip-cut-circular-saw-guide
> http://kregjig.ning.com/forum/topics/rip-cut
> ...


I don't know about you but I don't think I could cut 29 to 30 strips out of a sheet of plywood with that saw guide and have them all come out straight.


----------



## Miggy (Mar 13, 2015)

My biggest concern is vibration. I can always have Lowes cut them in half if need be. I will be making picture frames with the plywood and will be cutting them to size from there which I already have worked out. 

I am going to get my hands on a table saw as a rental hopefully and see what I can do.

I am not totally immune to woodworking. I have used a circular saw in times past for various things but this is my first try at ripping.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Cutting plywood isn't really ripping as much of the cut is cross the grain. You won't experience the pinching that can occur while ripping. Make sure you have someone to help.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Just curious why you are using plywood for picture frames rather than solid wood.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

If using a portable circular saw guide I would prefer my shop made version from Popular Mechanics to avoid the possibility of cumulative error.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/tools/reviews/a3602/4283497/

If inexperienced and using a table saw of the average size I would definitely recommend (as mentioned) cutting the 4x4 sheet in half. A riving knife or splitter at minimum and a push shoe with the shoe heel being less than 1/2" tall for 1/2" ply.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

+1 on wondering why you want plywood for picture frames. As an alternative, a possibility might be to use furring strips. they're nominally 1 x 2's (3/4" by 1-1/2"), so a bit thicker than 1/2" plywood, but about as cheap as you can get for wood. By picking through a pile you can probably find enough decent lengths for your frames. You'd save a lot of time by not having to rip all those lengths from plywood. Just a thought.


----------



## Miggy (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks so much for the many responses. This is a great forum! It was particle board I was cutting by the way and I rented a Table Saw that worked like a charm. Once I got the "pressure points" down I could cut straight and fast.....

Take care.


----------

